# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Piekące oczy po pracy

## Lampion

Mam taki oto problem: Od jakiegoś czasu bardzo pieką mnie oczy wieczorem. Pracuję przed komputerem, więc domyślam się, że to jest pewnie główną przyczyną. Okulista sprawdzał mi oczy i wady nie mam. Stosuję różne krople, ale nie za dużo mi to daje. Raczej chwilową ulgę. Co robić?

----------


## gryczanekbam

Nie da się ukryć, że masz ten problem od długiego patrzenia w ekran. A nie masz opcji, żeby jednak trochę ograniczyć spędzanie czasu przed komputerem.

----------


## Lampion

Nie ma opcji… Nie dość, że w pracy patrzę w monitor cały czas, to jeszcze po pracy ogarniam własne zlecenia, więc 10 godzin dziennie to minimum. Dlatego zastanawiam się co innego niż kreple mogę zrobić.

----------


## gryczanekbam

Na pewno powinieneś starać się robić przerwy, chociaż na 10 sekund popatrz gdzieś za okno, czy przejdź się po biurze. To odciąży wzrok. Oprócz tego dieta też powinna pomóc.

----------


## Lampion

Dieta? Jakoś dziwnie to brzmi…

----------


## gryczanekbam

No tak  :Smile:  Staraj się jeść sporo owoców morza i jaja, bo tam masz cynk, a on dobrze działa na oczy. Z kolei w kukurydzy i szpinaku masz luteinę, której nasz organizm nie wytwarza, a bez niej też nie będziesz dobrze widzieć. No i warto przyprawiać potrawy szafranem, który wzmacnia funkcje ochronne komórek ocznych. Ja jeszcze biorę tabletki lutezan omega. I powiem Ci, że od dłuższego czasu oczy mnie nie pieką, a też pracuję przed komputerem, bo jestem grafikiem.

----------


## Lampion

Mega sprawa z tym szafranem! Nie wiedziałem o tym  :Smile:  Tabletki też sprawdzę. W sumie już znalazłem w necie. Zamawiam. Dzięki, Stary! Mam nadzieję, że przyniesie mi to wszystko ulgę. Pozdro!

----------


## annakwiat1994

Jagody są podobno dobre na oczy. Ja stosuję krople nawilżające kilka razy dziennie i mi to pomaga, ale jeśli Tobie nie badzo to hm, może zmniejsz jasność ekranu komputera? Może nie będzie wtedy tak podrażniał Twoich oczu?

----------


## Lampion

Próbowałem i nie za wiele mi to dawało... Nawet przyciemnionym ekranem siedzę na tyle długo, że oczy bolą... Już zamówiłem te tabletki i zobaczymy co to da  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oooo ja tez łykam lutezan, tylko bez tych kwasów omega. Generlanie te tabletki mocno wzmocniły mi oczy, widzę różnicę gdy siedzę dłużej przy komputerze. Skuteczne jeśli ktoś ma zaczerwienione i zmęczone oczy. Mam nadzieję, że zabezpieczą mnie przy okazji przed wadą wzroku, teraz to strasznie częsty uszczerbek na zdrowiu :/

----------


## Elwira123

Polecam do codziennej diety właczyć tez Lutezan. Ma w sobie dużo cynku, luteinę i inne witaminy. Wspomaga wzrok od środka. Cynk własnie chroni nasze oczy, więc nie powinny się tak męczyć i byc podatne na podrażnienia.

----------


## Jarok

Witaminy jak A i C dobrze działają na oczy. Poczytaj o tym, na adamed.expert jest ciekawy artykuł o zmęczonych oczach. Komputer to największy wróg dla oczu, mnie też pieką mocno oczy przy 8-10h pracy przy komputerze, ale staram się dobrze odżywiać i uzywać czasem kropli

----------


## jankastrzela

Mi trudno byłoby przestać patrzeć w monitor, bo jestem grafikiem. Ale ratuję się na inne sposoby. Robię częste przerwy w pracy, tzn. kiedy tylko nie goni mnie deadline :P Do tego sprawdzam czy to, co jem ma luteinę. No i łykam czasem lutezan omega 3. I tak brałam tran, więc tu też mam, a dobrze działa na oczy.

----------


## gryczanekbam

Już pisałem o tym, że grafik powinien jak najczęściej robić przerwy w pracy. Ale nie przesiadać się z komputera na telefon, tylko przejść się po biurze, popatrzeć w dal czy coś takiego. Ale mimo tego lutezan biorę nadal. Spoko są te tabletki.

----------


## stalker8

06:10 Jaki masz monitor do tego co robisz.
Co wiem o monitorach i ich obsłudze...
Na razie mało, dla zagubionych, ale chyba jak tylko jest okazja to bym chciał choć to. Próżność, pod pozorem pomocy  - na dwoje psychowróżka wróżyła.
Smutek, który jak nawet wczoraj znalazłem na niezawodnym YouTube uznano jednym z grzechów głównych od mnicha w Bizancjum, sprawia, że na Windows mógłbym zainstalować programik do przypominania o przerwach oraz, że nawet zapomniałem nazwę (chyba jednak Dimmer, odszukałem coś);
→pclab.pl/kom88264.html=1074627
→_mva.pl_
→_dobreprogramy.pl/ClickMonitorDDC-sterowanie-monitorem-bez-siegania-do-przyciskow,News,78391.html_
→d_obreprogramy.pl/Desktop-Dimmer,Program,Windows,79533.html_ (prawdopodobnie jednak niezły, ktoś życzliwie znaczący swą obecnością na forach poleca).

----------


## stalker8

_→ mva.pl/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=2893#p36089_



> Im jaśniejsze oświetlenie, tym
> * wzrok pracuje w bardziej komfortowych warunkach
> _→ wikipedia.org/wiki/Widzenie_fotopowe_
> * tym mniejsze znaczenie ma jakość monitora
> 
> Jeśli zaleźy Ci na wzroku, praca w dobrze oświetlonym miejscu jest ważniejsza od jakości monitora.
> 
> W słabym oświetleniu wzrok musi się ciężko napracować.
> _→ wikipedia.org/wiki/Widzenie_mezopowe_
> ...


_→mva.pl/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=1833&start=0#p19327_

_→mva.pl/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=2150&p=24891&hilit=otoczenie#p  24882_



> Proszę zacząć od prawidłowego (czytaj silnego, porównywalnego z dziennym) oświetlenia przestrzeni wokół monitora, tła za monitorem, sufitu. Następnie wyregulować biel monitora na 40-80cd/m2, zależnie od ilości bieli na monitorze. Jeśli mamy białe tło np. internet, edytor tekstu, to ustawiamy 40-60cd/m2. Jak oglądamy zdjęcia to ustawiamy 60-80cd/m2, w dzień można więcej. Jak oglądamy filmy lub gramy można ciut więcej.
> 
> Aby przeliczyć procenty monitora na wartości bezwzględne cd/m2 trzeba posiłkować się tabelkami z tftcentral i prad.de jak na załączonym obrazku wyżej.
> 
> Sam Pan tłukł kiedyś w kółko, jak ważne jest prawidłowe oświetlenie stanowiska i prawidłowe wyregulowanie monitora i że nie należy pracować po ciemku. Zgadzam się z tym i uważam, że nic się w tej kwestii nie zmieniło i nie zmieni, nawet jak wejdą OLEDy o idealnej czerni. Mam do dyspozycji monitor LCD IPS, TV plazmowy i tablet OLED, więc wiem co to czerń, kontrast i brak srebrzenia. Nie trzeba kupować monitora za 5000zł, aby móc w miarę komfortowo pracować. Z całą pewnością przy 230cd/m2 nie da się wyrobić dłużej niż 10 minut nawet na EIZO za 25.000zł.


Mam nadzieję, że trochę pomogłem, oczywiście niewiele się wysilając, by się dobrze zaprezentować, bardziej moralnym, nie aspołecznym, jak chciałbym żeby mnie... widziano.

----------


## jankastrzela

Ktoś wspominał, że pomagął mu lutezan na piekące zmeczone oczy po pracy. Dołączam się do tej opinii. Odkąd łykam te tbletki plus do tego trochę ruchu i więcej warzyw w diecie to nic mnie nie piecze.

----------


## aleczka856

To nie jest nic innego jak taki zespół suchego oka , a jest on tez między innymi dlateo ,ze rzadko mrugamy ;/  Krople nawilżające na gałke oczna polecam sobie kupić . A jak problem się bedzie mega nasilał to po prostu wybrać się do dobrego okulisty . Jak jestes z Warszawy to polecam Dzięgielewska Instytut Oka ,świetni specjalisci , dysponuja na prawde bardzo dobrym sprzętem , nie wymagającym np jakiegoś wcześniejszego przgotowania do badań

----------


## aga_a

Ja kropię oczy kilka razy w ciągu dnia - również pracuję przed komputerem, a po pracy przecież też komputer, telewizja lub tablet. Pomogły mi krople do oczu hyal-drop (kupiłam je, bo opakowanie może stać otwarte pół roku :Big Grin:  a nie parę dni). Do tego biorę też suplement diety humavit, z tym, że on zawiera ekstrakt z borówki i witaminę A. Jeszcze myślę o tym, żeby zaopatrzyć się w okulary do komputera, które chronią oczy przed szkodliwym działaniem promieni komputera - na razie to odwlekam, bo suplement i krople się sprawdzają, ale jak będzie dalej...?

----------


## renee35

mam podobny problem, odległość od monitora większa i przerwy.

----------


## Optyk.Lublin_pl

Wszyscy piszą o przerwie oraz odległości jaka powinno zachować się od monitora, natomiast nie wspominacie nic co specjalnych okularach korekcyjnych., moim zdaniem to obowiązkowy punkt podczas pracy przed ekranem monitora. Druga sprawa to dobre krople do oczu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kiedyś miałam podobny problem, ulgę przynosi przyłożenie sobie do oczu torebek z zaparzoną zieloną herbatą, warto też wspomagać się od środka, gdyż może brakuje Ci jakichś składników, które mają wpływ na dobre widzenie. Ja od poł roku biorę lutezan i nie mam już problemów z piekącymi oczami po 8h przed kompem  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przede wszystkim ogranicz siedzenie przy komputerze do minimum, pomocne są też okłady z herbaty. Możliwe też, że masz niedobór jakichś składników i warto byłoby coś na ta wziąć, mój brat łyka lutezan, dzięki temu nie ma probemów z suchybmi i piekącymi oczami, warto spróbować  :Smile:

----------


## stenia

na problemy oczu najlepiej szukać luteiny ona pomaga na oczy, jeśli ten lutezan zaweira Luteinę to można ją spokojnie przyjmować bo pomożę na problemy z oczami.

----------


## rosska

Tak, zawiera min luteinę, ja biorę go od jakiś dwóch miesięcy i znacznie wyostrzył mi się wzrok, bo czasami miałam wrażenie lekko rozmytego obrazu. Oczy też przestały mi piec i być czerwone podczas pracy przed komputerem.

----------


## stalker8

_Hyal Drop Multi - ulotka - dawkowanie, zastosowanie, opis_




> Krople Hyal-Drop Multi należy stosować w stanach niedoboru łez (tzw. zespół suchego oka), którym towarzyszą takie objawy jak uczcie suchości oka, pieczenie lub zmęczenie oczu. Przyczyną tych objawów może być praca przy monitorze, długotrwałe oglądanie telewizji, suche powietrze w pomieszczeniach ogrzewanych lub klimatyzowanych, dym papierosowy lub wymuszony nawiew powietrza. Również zażywanie niektórych leków (np. pigułek antykoncepcyjnych), niektóre schorzenia, a także konserwanty zawarte w niektórych kroplach do oczu mogą przyczyniać się do rozwoju zespołu suchego oka. Krople Hyal- Drop Multi nadają się również do nawilżania i zwilżania zarówno miękkich, jak i twardych soczewek kontaktowych i sprawiają, że noszenie soczewek kontaktowych staje się zdecydowanie mniej uciążliwe.
> 
> Dawkowanie:
> 
> Miejscowo do worka spojówkowego. W razie potrzeby należy wpuścić 1 kroplę do worka spojówkowego. Ponieważ krople *nie zawierają konserwantów*, mogą być używane codziennie, tak często jak to konieczne. Krople są bardzo dobrze tolerowane również w przypadku długotrwałego stosowania. Uwaga! Hyal Drop Multi *można używać przez 3 miesiące od otwarcia.* Zapoznaj się z właściwościami preparatu opisanymi w ulotce przed jego zastosowaniem. Przed zastosowaniem preparatu należy sprawdzić datę ważności podaną na opakowaniu (etykiecie). Nie należy stosować preparatu po terminie ważności. Przechowuj preparat w szczelnie zamkniętym opakowaniu, w miejscu niedostępnym i niewidocznym dla dzieci, zgodnie z wymogami producenta.


 :Confused:  Będzie z tym rzeczowa dyskusja? ...Raczej wątpię, tutaj.

----------


## stalker8

Jestem już zmęczony, wieczór...
Nie spowodują wapnienia rogówek jak podobno Sterazolin, albo np. dysfunkcji gruczołów łzowych? Jeszcze nie pytałem w aptece, ale zdaje się kosztują niedrogo... W ciągu tych trzech miesięcy od otwarcia - ile dni realnie, jakie przerwy w przyjmowaniu, bo nie wierzę, że wlewanie sobie tego jest tak całkiem obojętne dla oczu. Odległość od monitora podobno nie jest aż tak istotna jak jego prawidłowe ustawienie pod względem jasności i kontrastu - względem otoczenia. Im większy ekran tym jednak zawsze większe źródło światła w polu widzenia, cokolwiek to znaczy; opinie są różne na forach, większość woli duże monitory - nie wiem, trzeba się wczytać.

----------


## stalker8

Przepraszam: Im większe źródło światła w polu widzenia (właściwie powinienem był napisać), tym bardziej szkodzi - tak ktoś pisał na którymś forum, chyba mądrze. Bo zwyrodnienie plamki żółtej... nie przejmują się tym w biurach. : (

----------


## zarejestrowany

krople visine używałem przez miesiąc, żel, albo zuma tańsze. I w sumie nic z tego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też mam podobny problem  :Frown:  Próbuję ograniczyc siedzenie przed komputerem, ale niestety taka praca.. Nie moglam juz wytrzymac od jakiegos czasu oczy mie piekły i lzawily, przez co caly makijaz do poprawy. Zaczelam brac tabletki lutezan ktore maja wzmocnic oczy i rzeczywiscie widze lepiej i coraz rzadziej szczypia mnie oczy

----------


## korney007

Jesli pracujesz przy komputerze to neiwiele na to poradzisz. Mozesz sobie trochę ulzyc kroplami nawilzajacymi

----------


## Aromactiv

Niestety w moim przypadku nie ma właściwie możliwości zminimalizowania godzin przed komputerem ze względu na pracę . A co Dzięgielewska Instytut Oka , to tu akurat byłam z moją córką , jak miała zeza . Wtedy zakleili jej jedno oczko . Dzieki leczeniu tamtejszym lekarzom , normalnie widzi .

----------


## aga_a

Mnie bardziej ciekawi właśnie teraz kwestia oświetlenia i regulacji monitora. O ile na światło w biurze mam mały wpływ, za to mogę sobie wyregulować oświetlenie monitora. W takim razie jak to prawidłowo zrobić?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może tak jak u mnie chodzi o skład, też kupowałam różne krople, ale nic nie dawały, jak oczy piekły i szczypały, tak po kroplach nie było lepiej  :Frown:  Ale pogadałam w końcu z pania w aptece i powiedziała, że to może być przez konserwanty, króre są w wielu kroplach i poleciła hialeye, bez tych konserwantów i zadziałało, mają bardzo łagodzące działanie, po chwili oczy przestają piec

----------


## gryczanekbam

Moja żona jest księgową i też łyka ten lutezan. Oczywiście dba też o oczy w inny sposób, bo przeciez używamy kremu na skórę, więc dlaczego nie dbać o oczy? Żona robi sobie okłady z naparu rumiankowego i mówi, że teraz wieczorem oczy nie pieką.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak nic nie działa to może spróbuj wzmocnić oczy od wewnątrz. Ja biore lutezan, bo od jakiegoś czasu też bolały mnie oczy, piekły i nic nie pomagało, a teraz po dwóch miesiącach brania jest dużo lepiej, oczy zaczęły się wzmacniać

----------


## aga_a

> Wszyscy piszą o przerwie oraz odległości jaka powinno zachować się od monitora, natomiast nie wspominacie nic co specjalnych okularach korekcyjnych., moim zdaniem to obowiązkowy punkt podczas pracy przed ekranem monitora. Druga sprawa to dobre krople do oczu.


Niestety nie każdy może sobie na taki zakup pozwolić. Suplementy i krople to będzie koszt ok. 30 zł. Antyrefleks w szkłach nie jest tani a do tego dochodzi koszt oprawek. W perspektywie czasu jednak jest to bardziej opłacalne rozwiązanie i pewnie wiele osób się decyduje. Ale na początek krople i suplementy wystarczą niektórym.

----------


## gryczanekbam

Ja myślę, że suplement jak lutezan wystarczy nie tylko na początek, ale w ogóle wystarczy. Bo jeśli jego przyjmownaie poprawi znacząco widzenie i oczy nie będą zmęczone wieczorem, to nie trzeba dodatkowo modyfikować okularów. Tym bardziej, że nie wszyscy noszą okulary.

----------


## Mattpatt

> Ja myślę, że suplement jak lutezan wystarczy nie tylko na początek, ale w ogóle wystarczy. Bo jeśli jego przyjmownaie poprawi znacząco widzenie i oczy nie będą zmęczone wieczorem, to nie trzeba dodatkowo modyfikować okularów. Tym bardziej, że nie wszyscy noszą okulary.



Ja też kupuję ten suplement. W zasadzie nie musze już łykac tranu, bo tu mam sporo kwasów omega i witamy D, ale też E, C i A  :Smile:  No, ale najważniejszy jest cynk i luteina. Dzięki tym tabletkom nie pieką mnie tak oczy wieczorami, jak kiedyś. Właściwie to wcale teraz nie pieką, chyba że wstaję od kompa nad ranem  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja miała bardzo podobny problem ale ja pracowałam dużo przy komputerze. Zawsze wydawało mi się, że jak nie mam wady wzroku to po co mi okulary. Moja znajoma wyprowadziła mnie z tego błędu i zaprowadziła do salonu optycznego w na Ceramicznej 20 w Warszawie. Teraz mama bardzo dobrze dobrane okulary z anty refleksem do komputera i nawet  jak sobie przypomnę  wkładam je podczas jazdy autem.

----------


## Milanda

> Ja myślę, że suplement jak lutezan wystarczy nie tylko na początek, ale w ogóle wystarczy. Bo jeśli jego przyjmownaie poprawi znacząco widzenie i oczy nie będą zmęczone wieczorem, to nie trzeba dodatkowo modyfikować okularów. Tym bardziej, że nie wszyscy noszą okulary.


Nie do końca wystarczy  :Wink:  też łykam ten suplement, bo nie cierpię ryb, a organizm nie produkuje kwasów omega-3, więc trzeba je jakość inaczej dostarczyć. W każdym razie oprócz suplementu trzeba ćwiczyć oczy, robić częste przerwy w pracy przed komputerem i spacerować na świeżym powietrzu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A te krople były bez konserwantów? Bo też miałam problem ze znalezieniem takich, które by mi nawilzyły oczy i zniwelowaly podraznienia. Dopiero poczytalam i okazalo się, że nie działają, bo właśnie maja te konserwanty. I dopiero jak znalazlam hialeye, które ich nie ma, to poczułam dużą różnicę bardzo szybko

----------


## Optyk.Lublin_pl

Naprawdę uważam, że warto się postarać bo ewentualne komplikacje oraz ból oczu i nasze zdrowie są cenniejsze niż zakup okularów korekcyjnych, na tym nie powinno się oszczędzać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moim zdaniem za dużo czasu spędzasz przed komputerem, warto raz na godzinę zrobić sobie 5 minut przerwy popatrzeć za okno, dać oczom odpocząć. Dodatkowo bardzo zdrowe na oczy są ryby, które zawierają kwasy omega 3, jeśli ich nie lubisz pomyśl o lutezanie, ma w swoim składzie właśnie kwas omega 3, poczytaj jaki jest super dla oczu!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Długo nie zwracałam uwagi na to czy okulary do pracy mi są potrzebne bo nie miałam z tym problemu ...do czasu.  Dokładnie rok temu zaczęłam mieć problemy z oczami a zaczęło się to od suchych swędzących oczu. Moja znajoma poleciła mi wizytę u okulisty i okulary do komputera.  Dostałam wytyczne, żeby kupić okulary do komputera i odrazu je kupiłam je w dobrej cenie w salonie optycznym Pani Joanny Trzcinowicz we Wrocławiu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja też już od dwóch miesięcy przyjmuję te tabletki. Rzeczywiście oczy tak szybko się nie męczą i co najważniejsze, nie łzawią mi po pracy, a jestem informatykiem, więc łzawiły i to regularnie. Choć i tak staram się robić przerwy w pracy i częściej chodzić na spacery, nawet zimą, choć jej nie cierpię...

----------


## tereska

Ja polecam przejście się do dobrego gabinetu okulistycznego jak chociazby Dzięgielewska Instytut Oka w Warszawie . Bardzo profesjonalni lekarze. Byłam tutaj z zapaleniem spojówek.

----------


## Anna Przetaczek

Jeżeli wszystko jest w porządku a problem nadal się pojawia, to może masz po prostu jakież zmęczone oczy ? np przez złe oświetlenie w pracy? Ja też miałam podobne objawy, ale od kiedy moj szef zmienił wcześniejsze  oświetlenie na lampy z technologią Human Centric Light firmy Trilux, to się to trochę zmieniło. Moje oczy mi sie tak nie męczą :Wink:  lepiej się pracuje :Wink:

----------


## xxxdama

Tez niestety mam problemy ze wzrokiem, pracuję bardzo długo przed komputerem od 21 roku życia także no nie powiem jest ciężko. Lekarz teraz zapisał mi tabletki lutezan na wzmocnienie oczu dzięki czemu już nie odczuwam takiego bólu czy też pieczenia po pracy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja trochę przsadziłam w ostatnim czasie z ilością pracy przed komputerem i klimatyzacją. Pogoda jest taka, że bez nawiewu człowiek nie jest w stanie się skupić. Minus taki, że oczy są przesuszone i trzeba je nawilżać starazolinem. W przeciwnym przypadku wyglądałabym , jakby zalotnie mrugała co chwile do kolegi na przeciwko.

----------


## MrHilary-Sklep

Klimatyzacja też robi swoje i polecam używać jej rozsądnie, z głową tak aby nie przesadzić. Obowiązkowo okulary ochronne do pracy przed ekranem monitora  oraz dobre krople nawilżające, od tego trzeba zacząć i chętnie pomożemy podczas ich wyboru.

----------


## JustynaSt

Klimatyzacja to na pewno źle działa, zresztą już się niejednokrotnie na ten temat przekonałam. Mnie niestety oprócz pieczenia oczu dolegały inne przykre rzeczy jak chociażby wysokie ciśnienie w oku, czasem mi ono wręcz wylewało. Zdecydowałam się na wizytę u okulisty. W Dzięgielewska Instytucie Oka przepisano mi specjalne krople do oczu Posorutin, dzięki którym te dolegliwości ustąpiły.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Miałam podobny problem i znalazłam świetnego okulistę w Nemezis. Specjalista zapisał mi odpowiedni lek i przyciemniane okulary, które optyk profesjonalnie dopasował. Odkąd stosuję leki i noszę okulary nie mam problemu ze łzawieniem i pieczeniem.

----------


## KarolinaSkutnik

Tutaj z pewnością przyczyną piekących oczu jest po prostu praca przed komputerem. Ja akurat nie mam tego problemu, no chyba, ze spędzam więcej niż 8h dziennie. Czasami się tak zdarza. Wtedy to mnie nie pieką lecz po prostu te oczy mnie bolą. Wgl przy takiej pracy przed komputerem trzeba sobie regularnie badać wzrok. Co do gabinetu Dzięgielewska Instytutu Oka, to tutaj chodzę na wizyty kontrolne właśnie czy wszystko jest w porządku etc. Mi wczesniej poleciła ten gabinet moja siostra, która poszła tam z dzieckiem, które miało lekkiego zeza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Gdy mnie oczy piekly, były mega suche i czułam piasek pod powiekami tez jak każdy zwalalam na komputer.. Do tego bol glowy i światłowstret co bylo wyjątkowo uciązliwe.. Kupilam kropelki nawilzajace, staralam sie przy komputerze spedzac mniej czasu ale efekt mizerny. Jednak gdy ktoregos dnia podczas malowania sie zauwazylam odbarwione rzęsy i wypadajace brwi zaniepokoilam sie i w koncu umowilam do specjalisty. Okazalo sie o dziwo ze to nie przemeczenie i przepracowanie a nużeniec !! Totalna załamka bo w domu dwojka dzieci i nie chcialam ich zarazic. Dostalam kropelki i nakaz stosowania nawilzajacych i antyseptycznych chusteczek titiol retinea. Uzywalam raz dziennie przez miesiac i efekt super !! Teraz z kazdym nawet najmniejszym problemem ide do lekarza a nie bagatelizuje siedzac w domu i probujac sie leczyc na wlasna reke

----------


## Optyk.Lublin_pl

Minęło już trochę czasu, więc jeżeli wątek jest nadal aktualny to koniecznie daj znać czy efekt dolegliwość piekących oczu ustała, czy też nadal borykasz się z tym problemem. Czekamy na Twoją odpowiedź?

----------


## RenataK88

Mi po prostu pomogły krople hyabak. Specjalne krople nawilżające , tez mnie piekły oczy, po takiej dłuższej pracy przy komputerze. Oczywiście i tak wybrałam się do okulisty. U mnie w Warszawie jest bardzo dobry gabinet jak Dziegielewska instytut Oka. Bardzo dobrzy lekarza i miła atmosfera  :Wink:

----------


## PerfectVision.pl

Długotrwała praca - szczególnie przy ekranach - na pewno męczy oczy. Warto pomyśleć o odpowiednim nawilżaniu oczu oraz suplementacji.

----------


## BySay

Mnie właśnie pieką po pracy, od komputera. Długo przy pracuję bo od poniedziałku do piątku po 8 godzin pracy. Też dostałam krople do oczu nawilżające od pani dr w Dzięgielewska Instytucie Oka gdzie pomogli mi tez w sprawie cyst na oku.

----------


## rysiek301

stosować sztuczne łzy. można je aplikować w postaci kropli lub żelu.

----------


## JustynkaBund

Jak sie pracuje zbyt długo przy komputerze, to tak potem niestety jest :/ Dobre krople są Thealoz Duo, które polecił mi lekarz z Dzięgielewska Instytutu Oka w Warszawie.

----------


## Klaudia113

> Jak sie pracuje zbyt długo przy komputerze, to tak potem niestety jest :/ Dobre krople są Thealoz Duo, które polecił mi lekarz z Dzięgielewska Instytutu Oka w Warszawie.


U mnie sie wszystko na raz nałożylo i praca przed komputerem ale tez i zapalenie spojówek. Dostałam też krople z antybiotykiem tutaj w w tym gabinecie zresztą, ale one sie coś na D nazywały, chyba Dicortineff.

----------


## janekjak

Przyczyną może być zespół suchego oka. Polecam Ośrodek Okulistyki Klinicznej SPEKTRUM gdzie leczą takie przypadki.

----------


## Riska

ja byłam w optegrze w Rzeszowie i bardzo zadowolona jestem  - najpierw doskonała diagnoza i szczerze mówiąc jestem zadowolona ze wlasnie sie mną zaopiekowali dobrze i ddoskonale przeprowadzili zabieg. W końcu dobrze widzę.

----------


## Marlenka33

Ja miałam ogromny kłopot jesli chodzi o piekące własnie oczy po pracy. Bardzo się cieszę ze mi się udało jakoś pozbyć problemu dzięki pani dr w Dzięgielewska Instytucie oka w Warszawie  :Wink:

----------


## ElżbietaR

Kiedyś miałam duże problemy ze wzrokiem, wykonałam jednak laserową operację oczu w Ośrodku Okulistyki Spektrum i problem przestał istnieć. Polecam ten ośrodek.

----------


## Janeczka88

Polecam na pewno przejść się do dobrego okulisty jak np Dzięgielewska Instytut Oka w Warszawie. Dysponują mega dobrym sprzętem jak np do badania dna oka.

----------


## Mimi888

> Polecam na pewno przejść się do dobrego okulisty jak np Dzięgielewska Instytut Oka w Warszawie. Dysponują mega dobrym sprzętem jak np do badania dna oka.


ja tutaj akurat miałam pomiar ciśnienia wewnatrzgałkowego.

----------


## MarysinkaM

Tez mnie piekły oczy, ale po soczewkach i w koncu zdecydowałam sie na zabieg laserowy Lentivu, dzieki ktoremu rzucilam soczewki i okulary w kąt  :Wink:

----------

